# New Noise on my LS auto...



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I searched threads before asking this, but came up dry...... 
I have 1900 miles on my LS 1.8 automatic. I just had the two recalls done last week and no problems were found. I haven't had any noises or major issues so far. But, this morning for the first time I hear a faint sound coming from somewhere in the engine/trans area when everything is very quiet - no radio, no distracting traffic, etc... the sound is as though there were "bells chiming in the distance" or a mixed sound of bells with a whisteling sound - but again it sounds like it was in the distance, like if you were passing a factory that was making an inustrial sound. Very weird. But it's there. And oddly, I never noticed it up until now. The pitch of the sound varies and almost pulsates with a "metallic" edge to it. Obviously hard to describe, but there you have it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here are my two WAGs:

...radiator fan(s) coming "on"?

...variable oil pressure pump changing flow pressure/volume?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Is the variable oil pressure pump different than what was used on let's say a Cobalt base 2.2? If it's a different technology, then I would say that may be it. Because I never noticed it on my previous rides. Sounds logical though, because it does go away after a couple miles. Then, tends to come back after a quick trip into a store and then startup again.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

does it come on when you take off?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> does it come on when you take off?


No.... usually at very low speeds, like crawling, and dosen't matter whether you're on or off accelerator. Today it didn't do it at all, and weather conditions are exactly same, same startup routine and even same trip conditions.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> No.... usually at very low speeds, like crawling, and dosen't matter whether you're on or off accelerator. Today it didn't do it at all, and weather conditions are exactly same, same startup routine and even same trip conditions.


yea mines will do it too idk what it is,i can describe the sound like hitting a pulley and it rings out like the harmonic balancer, i think its just the belts mine only did it when it was cold out side


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea mines will do it too idk what it is,i can describe the sound like hitting a pulley and it rings out like the harmonic balancer, i think its just the belts mine only did it when it was cold out side


Good description... rings like a harmonic note - chime -high pitch ring etc.... no biggie - just different.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Any resolution to this noise? I'm still getting a rubbing,washing machine on spin cycle sound at speed especially with ac on.


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

It sounds like if there was a cricket under the hood making a grinding noise that you can feel in the petal. 
Either when its in park or in gear it starts rumbling almost. 
I took it in to my dealer and got a call back saying that the problem was normal, when a couple days prior I took it for a ride with one of the techs and he said, "oh wow, yeah that is not normal, it should not be doing that". 
ERRR. 
So I talked to the service manager and he had my compressor replaced, but a couple days later, the noise was back and in full force. 
It almost sounds like there is metal to metal grinding with a break in between. 
The noise is quite loud and embarrassing for it to be on a brand new car.


----------

